# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  O Allah... <---A Beautiful DUA

## Miss_Sweet

O Allah, O Karim, 
Please have Mercy on me. 
O Allah, O Karim, 
Please forgive me 
for the sins I committed in the past 
and those I will commit in the future. 

O Allah, 
have Mercy on all the Muslimeen, 
and guide them. 
Guide me O Allah, 
and guide my parents, 
my siblings, my cousins, 
my aunts and uncles, 
my nephews and nieces and so forth. 

O Allah, 
I ask You 
to strengthen my iman and those around me. 
I ask You to soften my heart 
and to soften the hearts of the Believers. 

O Allah, 
forgive me for my shortcomings, 
for only You are Perfect. 

O Allah, 
Please Forgive me 
if I ever got too wrapped in a matter 
that I didn't have the time to utter Your Name. 

O Allah, 
Please Forgive me for all the salat I missed 
because of ignorance or laziness, 
Please Forgive me for all the fasts I didn't make up, 
thinking it was "alright, since I fasted most of the days anyway." 

O Allah, 
Please Forgive me 
for the quarter I never dropped 
into the metal cup for the homeless man begging on the street. 

O Allah, 
Please spark the love of Islam in my heart 
and in the hearts of every single Muslim 
until it gets implanted in their children 
and their childern's children and so on. 

O Allah, 
I ask that You help me for I am weak 
and will only grow stronger by Your Strength, 
so Allah Please Strengthen me 
to fight Shaitan and his whispers. 

And if I ever fell into his trap 
and followed my desire, 
then sincerely forgive me, 
for that displays not only my weakness, 
but Your Greatness as well. 

O Allah, Please lighten the punishment in the grave 
for those before us and those after us. 
Please Allah, lighten the punishment 
and please shed light into every Muslim's grave. 

O Allah, if I ever was too afraid 
to stand up for Your Deen 
because of what others would think, 
then Forgive me, for I was a fool for doing so. 

O Allah, Please Protect me and each Musilman, 
and Protect especially the orphans and the widows. 

O Allah, Please Strengthen the faith 
of the destitute Muslims around the world, 
so they have hope to live. 

O Allah, if I ever forgot to do du'a 
for even one suffering Muslim, 
then Forgive me 
for then it is as if I haven't done du'a 
for the entire ummah. 

O Allah, 
Please be the Light of my eyes, ears and heart. 
O Allah, 
Please be the Light on the sides of me 
and the Light behind me 
and the light in front of me. 

O Allah, Please Forgive me 
for all the foul words I spoke 
either out of ignorance or 
because I was trying to be "cool." 

O Allah, please forgive me 
if I never stopped to think about You, 
due to "other important things." 

O Allah, Please Forgive me 
for not having enough time 
or creating time for reading the Qur'an. 

O Allah, Please Forgive me 
for listening to music 
and watching movies and t.v. 

O Allah, please forgive me 
for all the yelling I've done 
and the arguments I've been in. 

For the only time 
the voice should be raised 
is for Your Praises! 

O Allah, Please Forgive me 
for my disrespect towards my family, 
elders, siblings and so on. 

O Allah, Please Forgive me 
for any backbiting I have been accused of, 
whether I did it consciously or unconsciously. 

O Allah, Rab al-Alamin, 
Forgive me, 
Forgive me for everything. 
So for everyone, 
every single Muslim, 
dead or alive, 
I do du'a that you forgive them 
for all their sins. 

O Allah, 
Please Please Please 
help the suffering Muslims 
of Kashmir, Palestine, Chechnya, 
Bosnia, Gujarat, Nigeria, 
Iraq, Afghanistan and everywhere around the world. 

Please O Allah, make the Mujahideen victorious, 
and let the beauty of Islam reign! 
O Allah, Give victory to the Muslims! 
O Allah, Please let True Islam reign! 
O Allah, Please increase our knowledge 
of Your Deen and this world. 

Oh Allah, Please Help us all and guide us, 
for You are Everything to us. 

O Allah, 
I cannot stress how much I ask 
for Your Forgiveness and Your Guidance. 

O Allah, 
I fear You, 
I fear You soooo much words cannot describe. 
I fear the day when I will meet You, 
and I WILL meet You. 

When we are one on one, 
and I have no one's help or support. 
No-one can take the blame for me 
nor I for them. 
The only thing I will have 
is a little book given to me by You 
that has my deeds. 

O Allah, 
Please Forgive me for my thoughts, 
for even though I get sinned only for my actions, 
I cannot help but feel guilty for my thoughts 
and I ask You to Forgive me for them 
and to clear my mind of any impurities 
until You become the Only thing on my mind. 


O Allah, 
Please Forgive me 
if I ever did anything out of gain 
for this life and not for Your pleasure. 
If I ever did anything to "show off" 
then Please Forgive me for that. 

O Allah, 
I do du'a 
that You grant us all God-Fearing spouses 
and grant us righteous children. 

Oh Allah, 
I do du'a 
that You continue to strengthen this ummah 
until the Day of Resurrection. 

O Allah, 
Forgive me 
for whatever I have not mentioned, 
for I am bound to forget 
.....but You, 
through Your Greatness... 
You Never Forget. 

O Allah, 
Please Grant 
all the Muslims 
Jannah-tul-Firdaus. 

O Allah, 
I ask that You shed Your Mercy 
on all the Prophets (peace be upon them) 
and on all the Angels (peace be upon them). 

Lastly, I do du'a 
You shed Your Mercy 
on the Prophet Muhammad , 
his family and companions. 

I do du'a 
that you grant Muhammad 
the Highest Station in Paradise. 
Rabinna Aataina 
Fiduniya Hasinathow 
Wa Fil Akhirati Hasinathow, 
Wakina Adhab innaar 

Ameen.

----------


## Eternity

sum ameen

jazakAllah~  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:

----------


## khawab

ameen 
yeah dis is a very beautiful dua  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya  :Smile:

----------

